# My custom Large Sebenza with SS Damascus arrived ...



## wquiles (Jun 2, 2010)

After a year and 1/2 of wait, it is finally here:













Close-up on the blade and body:











Next to my two other EDC Sebenza's
Sebenza 21 Large, (custom ordered) Left Hand, SS Ladder Damascus, Desert Ironwood Inlay
Sebenza Classic, Large, (off the shelf) Left Hand, S30V Steel, Ebony Inlay
Sebenza Classic, Small, (custom ordered) Left Hand, BG42 Steel














































Another good close up of Thomas' SS Ladder Damascus blade:


----------



## paulr (Jun 2, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## skyfire (Jun 2, 2010)

wow that thing is gorgeous!!!

great pics!


----------



## Gazerbeam (Jun 2, 2010)

Well worth the wait, stunning Damascus, very nice collection, beautiful knives congratulations. :twothumbs


----------



## wquiles (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you guys 

But not a collection - they all see use, the Benchmades being my beater knives:












In fact now that I already started EDC'ing the new large Damascus Sebenza I will be selling my Large Ebony Inlay one shortly.


----------



## bullettproof (Jun 3, 2010)

Beautiful knife I have an unused Small Sebbie with bloodwood. I just prefer bigger knifes like my Strider SMF. How much bigger does the large Sebbie feel? I didnt get to talk with you much at the meet good to see another knife guy here also.


----------



## ninemm (Jun 3, 2010)

Love the damascus! And ironwood is my favorite scale. Great looking knife.


----------



## Bierkameel (Jun 3, 2010)

Very cool, love the lefty versions, I'm also a lefty but a Sebenza is a bit above my budget.


----------



## wquiles (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you guys 

I wear large size gloves, so the Large Sebenza feels better in the hand to me than the Small Sebenza. The best thing about the small Sebenza is that it is less intimidating to non-knife folks. It looks less scary, but it is still very useful as an EDC - it is not too small at all.

Pulling out the Large Sebenza the first few times makes a few folks uncomfortable. Some people who don't know any better about Texas law and even think it is too large or even illegal to have/carry. Truth is that according to Texas law, you can carry a knife with a blade up to 5.5 inches, so the Large Sebenza is still easily legal - not even close to breaking any law. But again, most folks don't even know what is the law in Texas, so if in doubt I initially carry the small Sebenza until they get used to it.

The other thing nice about the small Sebenza is that it is much easier to hide on dress pants, and still be an EDC. I clip mine to the inside of the pants, behind the belt, and unless you look for it you can't see it since the Sebenza has a fairly thin profile.

Once folks get to know me with a knife or know to be around me carrying a knife, and trust me around with a knife like the Small Sebenza, then having the Large Sebenza is not a problem anymore


----------



## bullettproof (Jun 3, 2010)

wquiles said:


> Thank you guys
> 
> I wear large size gloves, so the Large Sebenza feels better in the hand to me than the Small Sebenza. The best thing about the small Sebenza is that it is less intimidating to non-knife folks. It looks less scary, but it is still very useful as an EDC - it is not too small at all.
> 
> ...



From the State Of Texas

(6) “Illegal Knife” means a:
(A) knife with a blade over five and one half inches;


----------



## wquiles (Jun 3, 2010)

bullettproof said:


> From the State Of Texas
> 
> (6) “Illegal Knife” means a:
> (A) knife with a blade over five and one half inches;



Ahh hah! I knew I should had re-read the law before I posted. I stand corrected 

I will go ahead and edit my post above. Thanks!


----------



## pwrdbycotn (Oct 10, 2015)

Just joined the forum based on these two sebenzas. Those are some great examples. I'd love to have one or both in my collection. Sorry for bumping a really old thread, but I just had to!


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 13, 2015)

Its wonderful knife. Congrats on the acquisition


----------



## MrJino (Nov 13, 2015)

Congrats on your purchase!
Are they all lefties? 

I've been searching for snakeskin damascus on any CRK for some time now, they're so rare.


----------



## Driften (Jun 30, 2016)

Congrats on a really nice Sebenza


----------



## MrJino (Jul 1, 2016)

Looking good!
I recently got my 1st damascus CRK too. Beautiful blades.


----------



## radiopej (Jul 1, 2016)

That's stunning. I don't think I could do it though. I'd be terrified of killing the pattern through either use or a tiny scratch while sharpening.

I'd love the middle one instead. I'd be fine gradually scratching that up, but the Damascus version would never make my rotation. It's just so beautiful.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 3, 2016)

One pro of a knife over a flashlight. Both purchased from 2010 will do the same job however few gear enthusiasts would include 2010 flashlight in their EDC but that knife still cool and just as desirable!


----------



## cajunblade (Jul 3, 2016)

Wowser! What a beautiful knife! You had to snag some of the last ironwood!
And that year and a half wait had to be sheer agony! 
Congrats!


----------



## TKC (Jul 3, 2016)

*That is really sweet!!*


----------



## thoms_here (Jul 3, 2016)

WOW. Thats one of the nicest damascus patterns I have ever seen. Things that nice is often followed by a long wait but usually well worth it.

The problem with buying a great quality knife like that one is that all the cheap ones won't get it anymore  That is unless It's a beater knife that you buy to really use it roughly.

Awesome knives!


----------



## Boots45acp (Aug 21, 2016)

Congrats.
What a beauty!!


----------

